# Bolt unreliable



## Al Davis (Feb 9, 2003)

My relatively new bolt is operating erratically. The latest issue is with a one pass for Formula 1. It failed to record the practice session and when I checked to see why I found that it was not going to record qualification either although it plans to record the race on Sunday. Under upcoming it does not even show the qualification! This must be an issue with the Bolt as my series 3 Tivo (Thankfully I kept it ) recorded the practice session and shows the qualification on to-do list. When I called TiVo I was told that they were "aware" of issues with the bolt and engineers were working on it. The customer rep I spoke with was singularly uninformed and unhelpful and blamed the issues on an "Ultra update" . Huh?? I have owned tivos since they were introduced in 1990 and am unimpressed with the bolt. Has anyone else had issues with scheduled recordings being ignored? I even checked on an early morning recording the night before and confirmed it was on the to-do list but the following day found it not recorded.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Al Davis said:


> My relatively new bolt is operating erratically. The latest issue is with a one pass for Formula 1. It failed to record the practice session and when I checked to see why I found that it was not going to record qualification either although it plans to record the race on Sunday. Under upcoming it does not even show the qualification! This must be an issue with the Bolt as my series 3 Tivo (Thankfully I kept it ) recorded the practice session and shows the qualification on to-do list. When I called TiVo I was told that they were "aware" of issues with the bolt and engineers were working on it. The customer rep I spoke with was singularly uninformed and unhelpful and blamed the issues on an "Ultra update" . Huh?? I have owned tivos since they were introduced in 1990 and am unimpressed with the bolt. Has anyone else had issues with scheduled recordings being ignored? I even checked on an early morning recording the night before and confirmed it was on the to-do list but the following day found it not recorded.


It sounds like you have not been up to date with TiVo forums lately.

It has to do with TiVo switching to Rovi guide data.

Please read other (numerous) threads on these issues.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TiVo was introduced in 1990? I thought it was more like ten years after that....


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

thyname said:


> TiVo was introduced in 1990? I thought it was more like ten years after that....


The co started in 1997, first product was something like 1999, or close to that year.


----------



## Al Davis (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks, I got the date of my first TiVo wrong. I just transferred the grandfathered lifetime subscription to the bolt as each time I called TiVo fewer and fewer people at TiVo were aware that original series ones purchased before a certain date could transfer lifetime sub once. Thanks for the information about the guide data changes but I don't understand why my series 3 tivos are unaffected. Does the bolt receive different guide data? Thanks, Al Davis


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Al Davis said:


> Thanks, I got the date of my first TiVo wrong. I just transferred the grandfathered lifetime subscription to the bolt as each time I called TiVo fewer and fewer people at TiVo were aware that original series ones purchased before a certain date could transfer lifetime sub once. Thanks for the information about the guide data changes but I don't understand why my series 3 tivos are unaffected. Does the bolt receive different guide data? Thanks, Al Davis


We are in the middle the change over. Over the next several weeks all Series 2- Series 6 (Bolt) TiVos will be converted to the new guide data. Right now 3 of my 6 TiVos have been converted.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

atmuscarella said:


> Right now 3 of my 6 TiVos have been converted.


How do you identify when that has happened (what do you look for)?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bkc56 said:


> How do you identify when that has happened (what do you look for)?


So far my Bolt, Roamio, & Premiere have been converted they are all OTA. For me it was pretty easy to tell because along with the new guide data there where allot of channel changes that required I clean up my channel list after the update. Other than that there where a few channel logo changes and I had an issue with my one pass for the local 6:00pm news.

So far the change over has been pretty painless, however I do not use wishlists, record/watch sports, and did not see any of the problems others have posted about.


----------

